# Close to the Edge



## kundalini (Sep 12, 2011)

​Thanks for looking. Comments are welcomed.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 12, 2011)

36 views and fallen to page 2.

Time for a BuMp.  C'mon folks, don't leave me hanging, again.


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 12, 2011)

Meow!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice paws! I think the photo would have been better if both paws were sharp.. i.e... increased DOF!(admittedly a subjective opinion, though)! Or if the front paw was in focus.. and leave the other paw soft. Nice bokeh in the background! Looks like a hefty kitty!


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the thing that bothers me, or at least I think the thing that bothers me is that his back paw is in great focus and his front isnt so my eyes are bouncing around. I don't know cant quite put my finger on it but I just feel something is off.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 12, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> I think the thing that bothers me, or at least I think the thing that bothers me is that his back paw is in great focus and his front isnt so my eyes are bouncing around. I don't know cant quite put my finger on it but I just feel something is off.



^^^ yea... That!


----------



## Hokie1985 (Sep 12, 2011)

Agree...it's either that the front paw should have been in focus or both paws.  It looks a little unbalanced (no pun intended).


----------



## kundalini (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, much appreciated.  However, I should've mentioned this in the opening and would like to point out that the main intent of this photo is......... Close to the Edge.  The rearward paw was the focal point.  The forward paw is safe and secure.

With that in mind, does it make sense?


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Gentlemen.. it is a trap! The devious Kundalini is trying to bring us around to his way of "thinking"!!! Beware.. run for your lives! 

Yes... in twisted way!


----------



## Forkie (Sep 13, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Thanks for the comments, much appreciated.  However, I should've mentioned this in the opening and would like to point out that the main intent of this photo is......... Close to the Edge.  The rearward paw was the focal point.  The forward paw is safe and secure.
> 
> With that in mind, does it make sense?



Sorry, I reckon if we could see the streets of busy Manhattan or something far below that edge maybe it would've worked, but he looks like he's just on a chair or something.  Cats are AWESOME at jumping/falling off chairs!  There's no peril involved which kind of puts the "Close To The Edge" theme out of business!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 13, 2011)

Forkie said:


> Sorry, I reckon if we could see the streets of busy Manhattan or something far below that edge maybe it would've worked, but he looks like he's just on a chair or something. Cats are AWESOME at jumping/falling off chairs! There's no peril involved which kind of puts the "Close To The Edge" theme out of business!


Fair play.  How's your imagination these days?  Did you happen to notice this was posted in the Just For Fun forum?

The cat was sitting on a deck railing and it is only about a 30' drop on the far side.  I like it because it is not your typical cat shot.  I guess I'm odd that way.  I had been listening to the band Yes and toking on a fat boy before I grabbed the camera.  I got a slight sense of vertigo while shooting Princess.  The Close to the Edge theme just popped in my brain and had a laugh.  My camera, my vision, but thanks for your comments because they are quite useful.  I will have another go some day and try different settings to indicate the height.

I also shot this one the same day.  How does this work?









Both images shot with Oly E-P3 and 40-150mm lens at max aperture.


----------



## Forkie (Sep 14, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Did you happen to notice this was posted in the Just For Fun forum?



Errmmmmmm...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 14, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Did you happen to notice this was posted in the Just For Fun forum?



I noticed that.. but when you bumped it, I figured you wanted some comment, so I did!


----------

